
Show HN: Media Player Library – Supports Html5, Hls, Dash, YouTube and More - rahim_alwer
https://github.com/vime-js/vime
======
rahim_alwer
Built this library out of frustration from trying to use Videojs and Plyr for
one my projects.

For anyone curious the reasons are listed here -> [https://github.com/vime-
js/vime#motivation](https://github.com/vime-js/vime#motivation).

If you're looking for multi-provider support, plugins, custom controls and
other goodies then this might be for you. It's not perfect but it feels stable
enough to share. If you guys end up using it then please share your
experiences so I can learn how to improve the library.

Cheers!

